
GarageBand, iMovie, and iWork apps are now completely free - smpetrey
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/18/15344834/apple-free-apps-garageband-imovie-pages-keynote-numbers
======
hoistbypetard
We've probably hit the point where the vast majority of devices that can run
the current versions of these would be eligible for free anyway. It was about
4 years ago when they declared that all device purchasers got them for free.

My guess is that the accounting to determine whether you have to pay started
to cost more than they could make.

------
frumiousirc
Free of what?

------
thomastjeffery
_with purchase of new...device_

~~~
speps
Did even read the article?

> Apple’s Eddy Cue at a 2013 event. Previously, these apps were only “free”
> with a recent Apple hardware purchase.

> Owners of older hardware who wanted to install the apps had to pay for them.

> In late 2013, Apple began offering the software for free to anyone that
> purchased a new Apple device — either a Mac or iPhone / iPad — on or after
> September 1st, 2013.

> Apple is making its GarageBand, iMovie, and iWork (Pages, Keynote, and
> Numbers) apps totally free for all Mac OS and iOS customers as of today.

